# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche 2 vaches et 1 cheval

## Protection animaux

Bonjour,
Je possede un grand terrain pouvant accueillir des animaux 
Je chèche a secourir pour le moment :2 Vaches et 1 cheval 
Vous pouvez me contacter à ce numéro 07 50 51 49 64

----------


## Houitie

Vous êtes dans quelle région?

----------


## Gwenie

Essayez peut-être de contacter le GRAAL pour le cheval que vous souhaitez adopter: https://www.graal-defenseanimale.org...nt/chevaux.php

----------


## Naloune

Pour accueillir des bovins vous devez demander un numéro d'élevage  ::

----------


## Protection animaux

Je suis du 42 dans la Loire près de Roanne

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous êtes dans quelle région?


 je suis du 42 dans la Loire

----------


## Panda75

Les chevaux sont des animaux grégaires, il faudrait minimum 2 loulous pour leur bien-être social entre autre  :Smile:

----------

